# Thunder sign Perkins to an extension



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

Clearly, they don't think these knee issues are anything to worry about in the long-term. As long as he stays his 8ppg/8rpg self, it's a good signing. He and Ibaka should give teams fits on defense for years to come.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It only made sense for OKC, they had the money and clearly had the need for him. His defense was never based on athleticism, just strength and technique, and he came back from rehab in great physical shape. He may have to play with a brace on the knee, but all they need is for him to anchor their interior D and play enforcer. Glad to see he got his money, I think I'm an OKC pseudo-fan now because of how much I like Perk.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know how _anyone_ could actually like Perk, but he's a good player. OKC did the right thing by giving him the extension, he's going to be their anchor for a long time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't stand Perkins, but it's a smart move on OKC's part.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VanillaPrice said:


> I don't know how _anyone_ could actually like Perk, but he's a good player. OKC did the right thing by giving him the extension, he's going to be their anchor for a long time.


Look, some people enjoy a free-flowing game full of highlight reel plays, and others enjoy watching a group of grown men repeatedly attempt to fracture Dwight Howard's hand. I bet you like watching _Steve Nash_.......


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bogg said:


> Look, some people enjoy a free-flowing game full of highlight reel plays, and others enjoy watching a group of grown men repeatedly attempt to fracture Dwight Howard's hand. I bet you like watching _Steve Nash_.......


I enjoy both. Typically I'm a sucker for free flowing offense considering I've spent my life watching the Lakers and that's usually their specialty.

Don't talk ish about Canada's great hope.

Perkins is another story though. He's a really good defender but he looks like a troll and is arguably the biggest goon in the league. He's a great peice to have if you're a team full of dickheads (cough Celtics cough) though.


----------

